# Which is more dangerous – snakes or ladders?



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2011)

This is going to be used next time I encounter an anti-snake mouth-frother.


Which is more dangerous – snakes or ladders?


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 22, 2011)

This was the best quote of the story "I would have thought ladders are more dangerous – it's difficult to walk under a snake."


----------



## Beard (Dec 22, 2011)

The UK takes pride in being one of the safest European countries in this respect, since a mere 14 fatalities due to falls from ladders are recorded annually.


If the UK needs to resort to this as a source of pride then they don't have too much going for them.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 22, 2011)

ladder leads u to snake while snake leads u to ladder = bout the same..... lol


----------



## longqi (Dec 22, 2011)

And Honey bees kill even more 
About 10 each year just in Aus


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 1, 2012)

longqi said:


> And Honey bees kill even more
> About 10 each year just in Aus



Worldwide? Bees? Somehow I doubt that but post info on it if you have some. It would be interesting to see.

Mosquitoes and some other disease carrying insects easily beat out snakes through...With Falicaprum malaria (the most lethal malaria strain) killing almost 1 million people (86 percent of which are in Africa)...The Falciparum Malaria strain is responsible for about 80 percent of Malaria cases in Africa where as it only makes up about 10-20 percent of cases of malaria in other malaria endemic areas like Asia/South America (in these areas less lethal strains like Vivax and Ovale are much more prevalent) 

The Tsetse Fly and a few other insects also probably beat out snakes in world wide human death tool.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 1, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> Worldwide? Bees? Somehow I doubt that but post info on it if you have some. It would be interesting to see.
> 
> Mosquitoes and some other disease carrying insects easily beat out snakes through...With Falicaprum malaria (the most lethal malaria strain) killing almost 1 million people (86 percent of which are in Africa)...The Falciparum Malaria strain is responsible for about 80 percent of Malaria cases in Africa where as it only makes up about 10-20 percent of cases of malaria in other malaria endemic areas like Asia/South America (in these areas less lethal strains like Vivax and Ovale are much more prevalent)
> 
> The Tsetse Fly and a few other insects also probably beat out snakes in world wide human death tool.



:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> :shock::shock::shock:



I know all of that know it all garbage and I can't even spell "death toll" right  Hehehe


----------

